# help it burns black & some wont burn at all



## wwn (Jun 11, 2007)

i dried out a piece, for research purposes of course, and it dont want to burn. yes it is dried right. yes i did over n. yes i flushed for four days with purified water. no i dont know what to do. its kush, and white widow, ak-47 times blueberry. i have over furtilized them all 

please help


----------

